# system reboots instead of shutting down

## DawgG

my ~amd64 system on an Intel DH87RL always reboots instead of shutting down; no matter if i 

```
shutdown -h now <or> halt <or> init 0
```

This happens with the latest 3.12-kernels and also happened with the last of the 3.11-series (earlier ones i have not tested). If i boot it with the bootparam 

```
noacpi
```

 the system is halted but not shutdown (ie the system is stopped but the machine keeps running displaying sth like "system is halted" forever.)

it's an UEFI-computer but i have not installed anything special regarding this; ie i treat it just like a bios.

exactly the same thing happens with ubuntu 13.04 and 13.10 but not with windoze7 on the same box.

what is the proper way to completely shut down the system in this case?

----------

## wuzzerd

```
#poweroff
```

It took me two days to figure that out.

----------

## Hu

Using shutdown -h works for me to turn off power.  Software-initiated poweroff requires some help from the firmware.  Perhaps the OP is using buggy firmware that does not understand the standard poweroff command.  It is depressingly common for Windows to have special handling to work around firmware defects like that.

----------

## DawgG

```
poweroff
```

 is not a good idea: it immediately cut the power (omitting all sysytem-shutdown commands, not umounting any devices etc) and then the system rebooted just like before when issuing the command halt or shutdown. i guess (hope!) it's not buggy firmware since intel should be able to produce a fully functional, standards-compliant mobo (i think it already has the latest firmware).

any other ideas? could this be related to efi/bios?

----------

## Hu

As far as I know, the only possibilities are that (a) the kernel is buggy in a way that it issues the wrong command or (b) the firmware is buggy in a way that it misunderstands the kernel's shutdown command as a reboot command.  Given the history of firmware vendors versus the history of the Linux kernel, I tend to blame the firmware first.  You could try treating it as a kernel bug.  The kernel developers may be able to help you identify the proper way to turn off power.  If so, they could add a quirk that forces the kernel to use that method on this type of board.

----------

## ulenrich

Perhaps some old Posix mode is enabled, then you have to

shutdown -h -P now

----------

## DawgG

the problem is known with this mobo (intel dh87rl  e.g. https://communities.intel.com/message/208649?tstart=0 )

i did a bios-update with the latest firmware and with gentoo-sources-3.12.3 i was able to shut down the computer once with 

```
halt
```

i haven't done extensive testing, though; will do that soon; will also try 

```
shutdown -h -P now
```

THX for yor help!

----------

## niick

I have the same problem with a different board, Gigabyte Z87X-D3H, the work around I found was to disable Wake on Lan in the bios/uefi.

----------

